# Are lumps in your hamstrings normal?



## Timmons

I've got lumps in my hamstrings that stike me as odd. They are throughout the thicker part of the muscle and it feels like bumps in the muscle. I don't know if this is normal, hence the question. Each lump feels like tight muscle the size of a pea.

I should share that my hamstrings were non-existent before I started riding and the first two years I didn't spend much time stretching, pre or post ride. Now that my hamstrings have grown (and lumps appear) I'm stretching more in hopes that that's the solution.

My hamstrings are usually tight. I'd like to know more about what these lumps are. Maybe it's because I'm in a chair all day at work.

I've got no lumps in my quads, or lower legs or arms for that matter, it's only the hammies. I asked a massage therapist about it a while back and he said it was fatty tissue. I suppose it's possible, but wouldn't that show up throughout the muscle and not rear itself as lumps?


----------



## edwin headwind

Lypoma's. got 'em too.


----------



## Terrapin

I'm no doctor, but in that recent "60 Minutes" interview with Joe Namath, he showed the ball of muscle that his torn hamstring turned into. He tore it, the muscle contracted, turned into that ball. Perhaps you have small muscle tears?

You might ask your general practitioner the next time you see him.


----------



## Timmons

I read up on the lipoma's and that's not it. They are smaller than a cm in diameter, most feel smaller than peas. I can't honestly tell if I'm feeling differences in the skin (fatty tissue) or inconsistencies within the actual muscle. I will check with the doc. My body fat is normal for a regular rider. Around 13% I think, but for these to only show up on the hamstrings, that's weird to me. They are, however, my leasy flexible muscle, and I sit on them all day at work (you know, spending time on RBR).


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod

Timmons said:


> I read up on the lipoma's and that's not it. They are smaller than a cm in diameter, most feel smaller than peas.


Really? Then the lipoma that I had taken out of my hip that was the size of a fist was something else? Darn those doctors for lying!

Small ones are common, but larger ones are not uncommon.

(not an MD, but I have the scar on this issue)


----------



## bkranich

dr hoo said:


> Really? Then the lipoma that I had taken out of my hip that was the size of a fist was something else? Darn those doctors for lying!
> 
> Small ones are common, but larger ones are not uncommon.
> 
> (not an MD, but I have the scar on this issue)


Hoo, I think the "they" in the quote the OP was referring to were his lumps, not lipoma in general.


----------



## Kalrog

I don't have them in my hamstrings, but I do in my shins. Not large, and they don't bother me at all. So I haven't really worried about them at all. Maybe I'll remember to ask about them at my next physical.


----------



## Terrapin

Kalrog said:


> I don't have them in my hamstrings, but I do in my shins.


Wow, otherpeople have that?! I have that too. Thanks RoadBikeReview.com, you've calmed my nerves ;-)


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod

bkranich said:


> Hoo, I think the "they" in the quote the OP was referring to were his lumps, not lipoma in general.


Ah, perhaps you are right!

Small ones can be harder and not grow large at all. I have a few here and there. Some people are prone to them, and they are more obvious on lean muscle masses than other areas of the body. At least according to my doctor when we discussed the issue.


----------



## beatnick60

*Lumps in the lower hamstring*



QuiQuaeQuod said:


> Ah, perhaps you are right!
> 
> Small ones can be harder and not grow large at all. I have a few here and there. Some people are prone to them, and they are more obvious on lean muscle masses than other areas of the body. At least according to my doctor when we discussed the issue.


Hi everyone! First post here. Thanks for a great forum!

I too, have a slightly painful lump in my lower hamstring. After MUCH searching, I found out what they are- they are symptomatic of Achilles tendinopathy. We should not be ignoring these!! There is first of all a need to rest, and secondly, there are specific stretches that should be done to remediate them! All the best!


----------

